# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  pranje navlake

## ninaXY

Kupili smo novu sjedalicu maxi cosi cabrio, i prvo što smo napravili, razmontirali smo sve što se razmontirati dalo. Oduševila sam se što se navlaka može skroz skinuti (i mijenjati). Zanima me da li je netko prao navlaku u perilici. U uputama piše da se mora prati ručno na najviše 30 °, ali kako ja nikada ništa ne perem na ruke, nego sve stavim na program za "ručno pranje" u perilicu, ne znam koliko dobro to mogu oprati ručno. Može li centrifuga oštetiti navlaku, i da li se može stisnuti, iako ju stavim na 30°? Htjela bih prije prve upotrebe navlaku što bolje oprati jer nikad ne znaš kud se ta sjedalica povlačila prije nego smo ju mi kupili.

----------


## Njojza

podizem!
i mi imamo chicovu sjedalicu ali mi je jako mrsko da ju perem na ruke a ne smijem u masini iz istih razloga.

----------


## Ines

ja perem na ruke jer isto tako pise na navlakama.

ne znam kakav je to program za rucno pranje na masini ( znaci- nemam ga  :Laughing:  ) pa ti na to ne znam odgovorit.

(inace- i meni je to jedino kaj operem na ruke; ostalo- ak ne prezivi masinu- nije ni vrijedno da imam)

----------


## Nika

svakako perite kako piše na uputama. 8) 
jer ako se navlaka bar malo razvuče ili nešto slično može omesti putanju pojasa, gdje automatski smanjuje sigurnost.

----------

Imam dvije Chiccove sjedalice (do 13kg i do mislim 24kg) i sve perem u masini na 40. U zadnje 4 i pol godine nista se nije rasirilo, skupilo, raspalo ili slicno... jedino su boje posteno izblijedile.

----------


## ninaXY

joj, već sam mislila zasukati rukave i oprati tu navlaku na ruke, i onda uleti dille   :Wink:  A ako ju sad i ne operem u mašini, bojim se da će mi jednog dana, kad više neće biti tako nova biti manje žao i da ću ju prije ili kasnije ubaciti u perilicu. Zasad moja sjedalica stoji tako sa skinutom navlakom i čeka da se ja odlučim...

----------

Ja sam bas prije neki dan oprala obadvije (da ne pricam kakve su bile nakon dva mjeseca ljeta i vise od 3500km, a bilo je i piskanja i kakanja i povracanja i znojenja i svih ostalih ljepota) i kao nove su! Ma nema sanse da bih ih na ruke uspjela tako dobro i temeljito oprati. Vjerujem da se strojno pranje ne preporuca iskljucivo zbog one plastike koja ucvrscuje presvlaku, a ne zbog tkanine...

----------


## Janoccka

Da utvrdimo gradivo:




> svakako perite kako piše na uputama. 8) 
> jer ako se navlaka bar malo razvuče ili nešto slično može omesti putanju pojasa, gdje automatski smanjuje sigurnost.

----------


## ninaXY

srećom da imam još 19 dana da se odlučim   :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

da ne otvaram novu temu..Lemia ima akciju 20% na pranje autosjedalica, na faceu je objava.

----------

